# Teichroboter zur Reinigung



## bjykr (23. Apr. 2006)

Hi folks,
hat jemand Erfahrung Empfehlung mit einem Teichroboter zu Teichreinigung?

Muss man da auf was besonderes aufpassen, oder geht da jeder "Pool-Roboter".
Mein Teich ist ca 60qm groß, Teichmeister - Prinzip und im Schwimmbereich gemauert (2m tief) und mit weitgehend faltenfreier Folie.
Danke für viele Hinweise

Grüße
bjykr


----------



## StefanS (23. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichroboter zur Reinigung*

Hallo biykr ¿ (Ironie),

da hast Du Dir aber etwas vorgenommen... Ich habe seit Jahren einen Roboter für meinen Pool. Was ich bisher an Erfahrungen sagen kann:

- Du benötigst unbedingt einen Roboter, bei dem man die Reinigung der Wände abschalten kann: Sonst bricht er nämlich aus.
- Funkfernsteuerung ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich, aber rechts-links zu steuern muss er schon sein mit einer Vorrichtung, damit das Kabel nicht verdrillt. Selbstschwimmende Kabel (ohne Schwimmer) sind zwar angenehm, dürfen aber nicht so starr sein, dass sie den Roboter ungewollt steuern.
- Ein Roboter ist schon ein teures Experiment: Ich habe mir jetzt einen neuen gekauft, für 1800 statt 2300 € - www.mopper.fr So ziemlich der beste Roboter, den ich kenne, mit abschaltbarer Wandreinigung.
- Bei Robotern geht gerne einmal der Motorblock (2 Motoren) unmittelbar nach der Garantiezeit kaputt. Ein extrem teurer Spass.
- Hauptproblem wird sein, dass die Filter relativ (oder sehr) klein sind: Beim Mopper dürften sie etwa 2 x 500 Gramm fassen. Das reicht locker für den Pool, aber für einen Schwimmteich ??
- Ich halte Roboter für absolut ungeeignet, Algen oder Mulm (Detrius) abzusaugen. Die Pumpen sind einfach zu leistungsstark und pressen alles _durch _den Filter, was geht. Was davon nicht hindurchgepresst wird, verstopft den Filter und zerstört vermutlich den Robot.

Ich glaube deshalb, dass Schwimmteichbesitzer mit einem Schlammsauger (z.B. dem Schlamm-Muli) besser bedient sind - eventuell ist ein pfiffiger Eigenbau noch besser. Das Wasser würde ich zurückfliessen lassen (beim Robot werden herausgewaschene Nährstoffe auch ins Wasser zurückgespült), aber irgendwie dafür sorgen, dass feinere Verunreinigungen zurückgehalten werden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

Edit: Kannst gerne Kontakt mit mir per PN aufnehmen.


----------



## StefanS (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichroboter zur Reinigung*

Und hier noch einmal ein Foto in Aktion.

Beste Grüse
Stefan


----------

